# Which bits of yer bod have you had de-fluffed?



## culchied

*Which parts of your body do you de-fluff on a regular basis?*​
Head587.00%Face17220.77%Chest11113.41%Abs829.90%Back708.45%Sack12815.46%Crack627.49%Legs364.35%Arms465.56%Ears & Nose637.61%


----------



## culchied

C'mon... fess up! Which bits have you shaved/waxed/sugared/epilated/veeted?


----------



## simeon69

what about the option all over??

sim


----------



## Captain Hero

I shave my nads on a regular basis

and my arm pits too


----------



## Robsta

every one of the above. I'm a hairy fcuker....well, if I let it grow that is


----------



## Magic Torch

All of them, she has to take care around my ass hole tho....the chill of cold steel on my rim is a real turn on....LMFAO


----------



## Nytol

Magic Torch said:


> All of them, she has to take care around my ass hole tho....the chill of cold steel on my rim is a real turn on....LMFAO


 :lol:

I cant shave much of my body as my skin is very sensitive, and comes up in a rash, but I do keep meaning to try the wax route, see how that works out, (not on the sack though, )


----------



## Magic Torch

Yeah best to start somewhere you dont mind scratching all day mate 

TBH I only really do it in the summer - or before I go away on a lads holiday lol


----------



## Nytol

Do you scratch just for the one day?


----------



## Magic Torch

Depends, the first time you wax you normally get a little rash for a little while - few days. Just where the hair/skin aint used to it. After that its cool when you wax it after.

I remeber once when a girl I was seeing done her eye brows for the first time (rather than plucking) it looked like I had been abusing her lol

Do your chest next time and see how it goes, then take it elsewhere


----------



## evad

trim my eyebrows and nose hair with scissors

wet shave my head and face

use an electric shaver on stray hairs on my shoulders

dont shave anywhere else


----------



## darkiwi

face and balls i like the pornstar look nice and tidy


----------



## am1ev1l

everything except lower arms and legs.


----------



## robdog

Just y face tbh i dont have alot of body hair anyway.


----------



## dmcc

Only my head. Anything else and t'other half wouldn't speak to me, or worse, would impose a sex ban.


----------



## Guest

a variation of shaving and trimming all over bar the arms as they are fine anyway


----------



## Beklet

My god, I'm a girl and I shave less! :biggrin:


----------



## Ollie B

Shave:

Upper arms

Chest

Abs

Nuts 

Back

Face


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

it might sound sad....but i have a body hair fobia!! i really hate it, makes me feel sick!

so im constantly de-fluffed!


----------



## BabyYoYo

It's funny but the men here obviously 'defluff' more than us girls Beklet... bloody posers!

Hahahahaha


----------



## crazycal1

lol if it makes it look bigger shave it!


----------



## Tall

crazycal1 said:


> lol if it makes it look bigger shave it!


Is that why you shave your head....? :beer1:


----------



## crazycal1

lol are you calling me a peanut head :gun:


----------



## TypeR

my girlfreind likes the wolfman look, so thats how i roll lol, i do shave my face and trim downstairs.

Ben


----------



## geeby112

If you can handle the pain you cant beat epilating

I used to use veet on my stomach area it wernt that hairy at all i just liked the smooth feeling but it would be back within a week and 2 many ingrowing hairs.

Now i get the missus do it, i lay back and close my eyes and grit will she does my chest, armpits stomach all the way down past pubic bone almost reaching my d*&k

I wont lie the 1st time it was v. sore but once yo keep on top of it your skin will look constantly smooth and healthy - i use body cream after my session:rolleyes:


----------



## JawD

I shave as little as possible and if I do, its only the face. Im not overly hairy anyway. Shaved my chest once but found it irritating. I dont even like shaving my face, I find it a pain in the **** to do. Plus, wor lass likes me to have a few days growth  win-win


----------



## niknax

Done the chest last year. Never again. Looked like a plucked chicken for a week after and was covered in little spots.

Shave the knackers, not got the steelies to put a veet strip near them though.


----------



## Robsta

Ha ha, forgot about this thread....

My best mate rang me yesterday and he's been getting really bad acne on his chest and shoulders where he shaves himself, so I said the other day "dude, stop shaving for a bit and give your skin time off...."

Anyway yesterday he rang me calling me every name under the sun, saying how his skin was all blistered and falling off.

"what the fcuk did you do?" I asked him

"well, you told me to stop shaving for a bit because of my spots"

"yes" I said"

"so I immacced it" he said....

Well, I nearly crashed my lorry crying with laughter, so he put the phone down on me....wouldn't even answer my calls today...lol

Bless his cottons


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i have de fluffed the arms..they were like chewbakka's.

4 razors and one hour later...voila.

missus doesnt like it though :lol:


----------



## Lost Soul

1988-s.leeson said:


> it might sound sad....but i have a body hair fobia!! i really hate it, makes me feel sick!
> 
> so im constantly de-fluffed!


me too for myself and my partner

At times the only hairs longer than a blade 0, 1 or 2 are my eye brows/lashes


----------



## Ironhorse

Never seen the point of shaving anything but my face, i like having a bit of hair. I will however trim my groin area, theres nothing worse than letting that overgrow.


----------



## Ironhorse

Ollie B said:


> Shave:
> 
> Upper arms
> 
> Chest
> 
> Abs
> 
> Nuts
> 
> Back
> 
> Face


Is that all with the same razor? :confused1:


----------



## Welshy_Pete

I have the full works the hole lot done on the list. 

Just feel nice and clean and fresh also sweat far less to.


----------



## Beklet

Robsta said:


> Ha ha, forgot about this thread....
> 
> My best mate rang me yesterday and he's been getting really bad acne on his chest and shoulders where he shaves himself, so I said the other day "dude, stop shaving for a bit and give your skin time off...."
> 
> Anyway yesterday he rang me calling me every name under the sun, saying how his skin was all blistered and falling off.
> 
> "what the fcuk did you do?" I asked him
> 
> "well, you told me to stop shaving for a bit because of my spots"
> 
> "yes" I said"
> 
> "so I immacced it" he said....
> 
> Well, I nearly crashed my lorry crying with laughter, so he put the phone down on me....wouldn't even answer my calls today...lol
> 
> Bless his cottons


LOL!!! :lol:

Immac is dirty stuff - I have skin like a rhino and that crap even makes my skin sore and itchy!!!


----------



## megatron

I shave my nuts with a cut-throat razor... I like to live dangerously


----------



## itraininthedark

Magic Torch said:


> All of them, she has to take care around my ass hole tho....the chill of cold steel on my rim is a real turn on....LMFAO


...i should introduce you to a phsiotherapist i once knew :thumbup1:


----------



## The Chauffeur

I also shave my big toe in the bath


----------



## N2GB

Totally de fluffed only hair I have is on the bonce,,get defluffed everyday 2 make sure its all gone..

Had the pssi taken for years due to clean shaved legs,,guys thought it was strange/ weird a guy with no hair on legs in shorts though some of the women found it different and wanted to see how smooth they were..

never been brave enough to wax though


----------



## glenn

i have a 0 on my bonce not because like many i,m going bald but because i,m going just a little grey at the sides and i can then lie about my age.

on my chest and abs/flab i have a no2 (not that no2 you sick fook,







i,ll try almost anything until it starts to smell)







. my chest hair is quite thick and strong so it irritates when it grows back .

on my legs arms i have no1

on my back and shoulders 0


----------



## Five-O

Simple, the sack and crack get it or I don't...simply put....

I use a body shaver, actually feels a lot cleaner and better, plus it makes my c0ck look bigger, and I need all the help I can there...pmsl.


----------



## N2GB

Five-O said:


> I use a body shaver, actually feels a lot cleaner and better, plus it makes my c0ck look bigger, and I need all the help I can there...pmsl.


 honesty is a a good policy to have ... :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## Five-O

need2getbigger said:


> honesty is a a good policy to have ... :lol: :lol: :beer:


 :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## chrismac

Shave:-

Sack

All pubic bone area

Legs

Abs

Chest

Arms

Trim:-

Facial hair

I am not too hairy upper body so its just to get rid of the stragglers, really hairy lower half though!

Both me and the missus HATE body hair so we are both as smooth as a babies ass!


----------



## Beklet

Dammit this is wrong - I feel like a hairy old hippy compared to you lot..... :tongue:


----------



## Five-O

Beklet said:


> Dammit this is wrong - I feel like a hairy old hippy compared to you lot..... :tongue:


bald is beautiful  :thumb:


----------



## MrGum

I like to take a bic to my genitals. :thumb:

Armpits - definitely.

Chest - sometimes.

Legs - occasionally do a number 0.

Problem is I get carried away and then get nasty shaving rash :cursing:

mark


----------



## Beklet

Five-O said:


> bald is beautiful  :thumb:


On the head - yeah, but I'd be slightly perturbed to get a man's pants down and find it all smooth.....


----------



## boro62

chest

armpits

abs

groin

sack

These last 2 turn me on baby, lol


----------



## Girl4

Beklet said:


> On the head - yeah, but *I'd be slightly perturbed to get a man's pants down and find it all smooth.....*


I agree with this!!! It's just...well...wrong:rolleye:


----------



## Five-O

Beklet said:


> On the head - yeah, but I'd be slightly perturbed to get a man's pants down and find it all smooth.....


I was talking about my missus' parts tbh.... 

but why the feck would you be suprised with a man? do you find it attractive eating mouthfuls of pwebs whilst giving head?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Blade 1 on't meat and 2 veg and trim armpits, not really a hairy guy


----------



## Beklet

Five-O said:


> I was talking about my missus' parts tbh....
> 
> but why the feck would you be suprised with a man? do you find it attractive eating mouthfuls of pwebs whilst giving head?


Maybe I'm just old fashioned lol 

Just seems a bit too 'metro' to me.....

ANd the hair doesn't really bother me that much :laugh:


----------



## Haimer

Usually trim pubic hair with a pair of scissors and get it looking tired, but not completely trimmed off.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

the ONLY hair thats acceptable - male or female - is head hair and eybrows.

Everything else off. Its the way to go.


----------



## Austrian Oak

Zara-Leoni said:


> the ONLY hair thats acceptable - male or female - is head hair and eybrows.
> 
> Everything else off. Its the way to go.


I agree...fcuking hate body hair...pray i never get a hairy back


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> the ONLY hair thats acceptable - male or female - is head hair and eybrows.
> 
> Everything else off. Its the way to go.


 :thumbup1: true very true......so much cleaner n hygenic.............don't mind chest hair though :bounce:

Lindi-bopsickles x


----------



## anabolic ant

to be very honest i'm not a very hairy chap on me upper bod...never had the upper body problems that some of you hairy hesien back carpet werewolfs get...only the hairs on my face that get the fusion treatment every morn,the knackers get done if the pubics are tickling my knees,guess the old poison has slightly scalped me,so starting to get the old fogeys hairy hooter and lugholes are starting to grow yeti's out of em,legs which i dont ever touch...but apart from that...i'm quite happy!!!!


----------



## Ollie B

Im a fcuking wolf

meat and 2 veg

abs

back

arms

chest

pits

I leave the legs and a$$ alone


----------



## musclemorpheus

I get my missus to epilate my arm pits and Chest, but I just grit my teeth and let fuzz get ripped out..

Shave my Head, Stomach, arms and shoulders only do the back in the summer really

and trim downstairs


----------



## alz

Waxing is ok but it leaves you prone to in growing hairs which can be a pain, literally and if they get infected.... hurt! Sugaring is much better, especially around the nethers and backside! If you can afford it, lasering is supposed to be the best and its permanent.


----------



## Guest

musclemorpheus said:


> I get my missus to epilate my arm pits and Chest, but I just grit my teeth and let fuzz get ripped out..
> 
> Shave my Head, Stomach, arms and shoulders only do the back in the summer really
> 
> and trim downstairs


Before you epilate use an ice pack on the area it does help a little 

Lill


----------



## dawse

I reckon hair free guys and gals is the way to go.... :thumb:

apart from head hair (if you have any.... :tongue: , if not shaved is the way to go, no comb overs allowed!) or eyebrows (which still have to be neat - unibrows are so gross!!!).

I know someone who is totally the other way though....she has pubies down to her knees and up to her naval, armpit plaits and nasal hair. Not forgetting various moles sprouting mega long hairs.......its just gross!!! She has made me rather obsessive about hair removal though!


----------



## Beklet

dawse said:


> I know someone who is totally the other way though....she has pubies down to her knees and up to her naval, armpit plaits and nasal hair. Not forgetting various moles sprouting mega long hairs.......its just gross!!! She has made me rather obsessive about hair removal though!


I don't mind body hair generally but that just sounds grim!!!! I'm glad I'm not that hairy, so I can afford to be lazy but still I draw the line at spiders' legs :lol:


----------



## T.F.

Shave my head, face, chest, abs, and all off down below, only way to go


----------



## tedder

Jeez im shocked at all these de fluff confessions from you guys and ladies too........now wheres my razor lol.


----------



## pecman

trim armpits, and trim chest hair down and cut pubes, but like to leave some there as the wife loves it, Makes me look like a man and not a 14 year old pubescent kid.

a well built guy who has shaved ect looks good, but skinny guys who have no hair look like they have little kids bods..


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> the ONLY hair thats acceptable - male or female - is head hair and eybrows.
> 
> Everything else off. Its the way to go.


agreed although a little leg or arm hair is ok but so much nicer to snuggle with someone thats not covered in hair cause its ewwwwwwww


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> agreed although a little leg or arm hair is ok but so much nicer to snuggle with someone thats not covered in hair cause its ewwwwwwww


yep... and it gets in the way lol :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dawse said:


> I reckon hair free guys and gals is the way to go.... :thumb:
> 
> apart from head hair (if you have any.... :tongue: , if not shaved is the way to go, no comb overs allowed!) or eyebrows (which still have to be neat - unibrows are so gross!!!).
> 
> I know someone who is totally the other way though....she has pubies down to her knees and up to her naval, armpit plaits and nasal hair. Not forgetting various moles sprouting mega long hairs.......its just gross!!! She has made me rather obsessive about hair removal though!


oh my dear lord....

i have a client with a big mole which has its own beard.... i get quite disturbed by it :thumbdown:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> yep... and it gets in the way lol :laugh:


indeed it does, no fun things getting in the way unless they are ment to be!! :tongue:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> i have a client with a big mole which has its own beard.... i get quite disturbed by it :thumbdown:


ewwwww i cant help but stare when you see someone with a big mole growing its ony bush and they are usually black and curly YUCK YUCK YUCK ever hear of tweezers


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> oh my dear lord....
> 
> i have a client with a big mole which has its own beard.... i get quite disturbed by it :thumbdown:


I feel quite, quite queasy now........ mg:


----------



## Uriel

Getting older - it's a constant battle against advancing hairiness.

Upper arms, back, back of neck, upper chest all get trimmed down along with my tool and love spuds

Then all the other sh1t like ears, eye brows, face.... jeezus I wish I could sell the stuff or insulate my loft with it


----------



## MXMAD

I shave my face

Pluck the middle of my eye brows once in a blue moon

I cant shave chest etc as i come up in a rash. I even come up in a rash on my face if i don't wet shave.


----------



## THEMEAT

I shave my head because I've got loadsa grey hair and I'm nearly 31, and also shave downstairs but not totally lol


----------



## clarkey

dawse said:


> I reckon hair free guys and gals is the way to go.... :thumb:
> 
> apart from head hair (if you have any.... :tongue: , if not shaved is the way to go, no comb overs allowed!) or eyebrows (which still have to be neat - unibrows are so gross!!!).
> 
> I know someone who is totally the other way though....she has pubies down to her knees and up to her naval, armpit plaits and nasal hair. Not forgetting various moles sprouting mega long hairs.......its just gross!!! She has made me rather obsessive about hair removal though!


Good shout!!! hair is wrong in my opinion and should be removed apart from what has been said before head and eye brows just dont see the need for it...I know this is wrong lol but since I starting competing I even keep my leg hair in check I just think its gross when there too hairy..


----------



## MXD

Girls toe hair is ok.. :whistling:


----------



## Rickski

Shave face, nuts and nob,

Trim chest, pits, legs and arms at no2

Trim stomach to no1


----------



## MissBC

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm most of it!! :whistling:

Hair is yuck..........


----------



## pitbull1436114521

All but eyebrows lol

PB


----------



## Ollie B

I shave my Face, Chest, Stomach, My beast  ,Back and Upper Arms


----------



## ethos

Trim my arm pits

Shave my face

Shave my chest

...and in the bath earlier I shaved my pubic area / balls. Quite like it. Took ages though!

Is shaving the best way to got for your nuts? It looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Jux

Waxed the ol' maggot, stomach, chest, shoulders, upper and lower back...

and most painfully of all

*drumroll*

My nut-sack, OMFG:scared:


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## bizzlewood

how do you deal with the itching?


----------



## bizzlewood

bizzlewood said:


> how do you deal with the itching?


??????


----------



## Jux

You just have to pull through the pain and such and your skin eventually gets used to the regrowth and hey presto! No more itching


----------



## bizzlewood

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> You just have to pull through the pain and such and your skin eventually gets used to the regrowth and hey presto! No more itching


how long do i wait because the itching is driving me up the wall


----------



## Guest

Itching? Never had that tbh. Shave it off and then use a moisturizer.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm most of it!! :whistling:
> 
> Hair is yuck..........


exackerly.... head hair and eyebrows is ok. Everything else off!

(men too.... same rule applys... well... can jst about tolerate their legs not being shaved..)


----------



## Lilly M

its winter im keeping mine to keep me warm ...... was a joke .... yes a lame one .... Taxi !


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> exackerly.... head hair and eyebrows is ok. Everything else off!
> 
> (men too.... same rule applys... well... can jst about tolerate their legs not being shaved..)


yup leg hair can be tolerated!!

and for the above males TENDSKIN is awesome for itching and ingrowns if your prone to getting them

also make sure you exfoliate and it will stop the itching!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> yup leg hair can be tolerated!!
> 
> and for the above males TENDSKIN is awesome for itching and ingrowns if your prone to getting them
> 
> also make sure you exfoliate and it will stop the itching!!!


One link.... google it theres loads - works a treat!

http://www.beautyexpert.co.uk/viewindex.asp?article_id=tendskin&utm_source=GoogleBE&utm_medium=PPC&utm_term=Tend%20Skin&utm_campaign=Brands&src=Google2TendSkin


----------



## ba baracuss

Bald gash is worryingly reminiscent of pre-pubescence to me.

Landing strip is the way to go :thumbup1:


----------



## BenWeb

Over the years I've shaved, trimmed and waxed. Now I just trim chest and downstairs and leave the razor for the face.

I did one have a "back, crack and sack" wax. If you're gonna try it, make sure your neighbour's are out. Ouch!


----------



## birdy87

I have been volunteered for an all over charity body wax at work.

I am quite hairy. How much pain should I expect and how long will it be before it grows back?


----------



## Nathrakh

Kinda everywhere except head and bits of the face (gone a bit beardy lately)


----------



## pumpbber

I've been shaving my balls and cock for years now. Makes my dick look bigger (and that is never a bad thing).

Basically, I shave my cock and balls in the shower. I also shave my groin area (when the legs meet the body, also called bikini line?). I also shave my abs and lower abs. However, I only shave the top of my bush. I manscape my bush by trimming it down with scissors so that it isn't too "bushy." However, I don't shave it all off. Once, I did shave everything off and I looked like a 5 year old boy. Not good with the ladies at all. So, now, I just keep me trimmed.

Recently started shaving my abs and arm pits - I feel that it makes me look like more of a real bodybuilder. Plus, alot of the guys at my gym shave too.


----------



## pumpbber

By the way, on a related side topic...

I'm seriously thinking of getting a tattoo on my cock. I've already got a tattoo elsewhere on my body, so, this isn't completely new to me. I'm not certain that it will actually happen though, mainly because I think that in the end, the missues won't let me...

But, does anyone here have one? If so, what did you get? how was the experience, and did it hurt more then elsewhere?


----------



## davidsw8

Haha, nearly everything at some time or other


----------



## davidsw8

pumpbber said:


> By the way, on a related side topic...
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of getting a tattoo on my cock. I've already got a tattoo elsewhere on my body, so, this isn't completely new to me. I'm not certain that it will actually happen though, mainly because I think that in the end, the missues won't let me...
> 
> But, does anyone here have one? If so, what did you get? how was the experience, and did it hurt more then elsewhere?


Yeh, a tattoo on your johnson might sting a tad!

I had a tattoo done on my left shoulder a few years back. This is the part of the body where a tattoo will hurt the least (cos I am a physical coward  )... It took about half hour to have it done, I think you can see that it's not very big in my avatar. It really didn't hurt much at all and I'd definitely have another one done in the future.

If you want to get a tattoo, go to someone on personal recommendation if possible. Also, you need to research well in advance what you'd like done and where on your body. Take your time over making the choice and let it sit with you a few weeks before going to have it done. That way, you'll get a tat you really like and you won't do something you'll regret later.


----------



## dan the man

pumpbber said:


> By the way, on a related side topic...
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of getting a tattoo on my cock. I've already got a tattoo elsewhere on my body, so, this isn't completely new to me. I'm not certain that it will actually happen though, mainly because I think that in the end, the missues won't let me...
> 
> But, does anyone here have one? If so, what did you get? how was the experience, and did it hurt more then elsewhere?


a mate of mine tattooed his own cock he says it wenrt that bad until his touched the bell and i can imagine that wont be nice haha


----------



## nobody

i shave face and head, i got few tats and piercings too


----------



## Guru Josh

Everything except head hair and pits. I am constantly at war with my body hair.


----------



## dan the man

only my face and balls trimming the pubic hair is like a must haha


----------



## MaKaVeLi

ba baracuss said:


> Bald gash is worryingly reminiscent of pre-pubescence to me.
> 
> Landing strip is the way to go :thumbup1:


Lmfao, agreed


----------



## cecil_sensation

sack, back and crack lmfao


----------



## Big Will 08

Face, chest and abs.


----------



## wes

Shave the face and nads, trim the chest and nether region.

Tea bagging just isnt the same unless they're as smooth as silk


----------



## pumpbber

Guys,

I've posted in this thread before. I've been shaving my cock and balls for years now with no problems.

Lately, I've been hitting my legs pretty heavy in the gym and have seen nice muscle growth and increase in wheel size.

The problem now is that my nut sack and cock are constantly sticking to my upper thigh and its driving me crazy. I'm constantly having to reposition my junk.

Does this happen to any of you guys? And if so, what can be done about it other than not shaving my cock and balls any more?


----------



## Matt 1

Never shave legs or arms, would look odd on me. Wax the body, shave the face.


----------



## bizzlewood

chest - although i dont have much chest hair at all

sack

pits


----------



## Nathrakh

Did arms, chest, abs, shoulders & traps and bits of the back I could reach yesterday.


----------



## vlb

she shaved me all over, and i mean ALL over, only hair on my body is head and pits

lol


----------



## MarkFranco

Reccently went abit mad wit the veet for an upcoming tattoo, was only having my arm done but decided to do my entire body nearly 

Also used an electric razor on my pubes because its just not really a turn on when the misses has to stop sucking my cock to pluck em out her teeth... Bic my head, shave my neck but have a full beard (upside down face  haha )


----------



## N666T

i get my missus to shave my back , myself i shave my armpits and sack , but they stick to my leg when sweaty , i also strim my pubs which makes your knob look bigger


----------



## pumpbber

N666T said:


> i get my missus to shave my back , myself i shave my armpits and sack , but they stick to my leg when sweaty , i also strim my pubs which makes your knob look bigger


I'm lucky that I don't have to shave my back. I also trim my pubs and shave my sack and I also find that they stick to my leg when sweaty. What do you guys do about that?


----------



## Paul C1436114510

It would take too many man hours to attempt more than just my head.


----------



## Gavinmcl

pumpbber said:


> I'm lucky that I don't have to shave my back. I also trim my pubs and shave my sack and I also find that they stick to my leg when sweaty. What do you guys do about that?


inconspicuously lift a leg at a time letting them peel away from the leg or make holes in your pocket.

Head,face,groin area


----------



## ausbuilt

go for laser- no ingrown hairs (hence no scratching) I did this for sack/crack/bikini line, underarms and traps (to get rid of the "testosterone" back look). As I save up more money going to laser outside lats (yep, years of test abuse there! LOL). I clipper pubes, and nair my chest/abs/legs and shave arms daily. As funds allow I will laser chest/abs...

Laser is bloody awsome- doesn't hurt like waxing (what does?!?) and best of all, NO ingrown hairs.. LOVE it.


----------

